# Request - Add company to review site & review access



## Grum_l (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello!

Can I get access to add my products in the review database? My company name is GMC.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2005)

well, I added the company but the site is not letting me give access to other for some reason


----------



## Grum_l (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello again!

OK...

Could you change the company name! All letters are big:         GMC          !!!

Thank you again.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't say why, but its not letting me.  I entered them orginally in as all caps and the site is making them like it is.  So, sorry but it's just not working right.


----------



## Grum_l (Aug 13, 2005)

Hmmm...

:-(

Okay


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi Grum.  I'm the coder responsible for reviews.  After Gencon I'll look into this.


----------



## Grum_l (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to remember you...


----------



## Grum_l (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello?

Can anyone help: name change from Gmc to GMC and the possibility to add my products?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

This is really frustrating.  It is taking the letters and making them lowercase.  I can edit the entry and change the name but I cannot make the thing keep the letters capitilzed and I don't know why.


----------



## HellHound (Sep 16, 2005)

Try entering them as G M C instead of GMC, at least that way it will get past the issue at hand.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

sure, that worked.  I tried it like G.M.C. and that gave me G.m.c.


----------



## Grum_l (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you for your help! G M C is ok too.

But where can I add my products?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

the system is letting me let you, but if you have a link to your products, I can add them for you.  I just need to know what to add.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

and it seems you have lionks in your sig, I can add those for you.


----------



## Grum_l (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw the new changes.

Thank you.

I have some minor facts:

*Release Dates* 

QA #1: April 2005
QA #2: May 2005
QA #3: June 2005
QM #1: August 2005

*Summary*

QA #1: d20 Adventure (do not change the bracket content)
QA #2: d20 Adventure (do not change the bracket content)
QA #3: d20 Adventure (do not change the bracket content)
QM #1: d20 Creature Book (do not change the bracket content)

Finally, can you delete the list of Quirin Adventures over the Homepage link and below the "Come to the..." text (in the G M C box).


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

got all that except the relase dates, another bug I can't do anything about


----------



## Grum_l (Sep 16, 2005)

OK!

Ehhmm... There was a little misunderstanding!

Can you delete the *QA: #1*, *QA: #2*, *QA: #3*, and *QM: #1* in the Summaries! That should show you the product for which the Summary was.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

my bad, I fixed it


----------



## Grum_l (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice!


----------

